

The Comandante’s Canal - cwal37
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/03/10/the-comandantes-canal

======
cwal37
A profile of the recently re-proposed (Nicaragua was one of the original
Central American canal locations, along with Panama) Nicaraguan canal, it's
backing, and the dissent. Nicaragua is the 2nd poorest country in the
Americas, only behind Haiti, and Ortega (the Nicaraguan president) has
promised the canal (back by Chinese investment) would significantly alleviate
the country's poverty. There is minimal faith in the project amongst the
average citizen, and the political opposition has been vociferous in dissent.

This canal could also dramatically impact the current shipping regime,
although I don't really have the expertise to make specific comments.

On a personal note, I have visited Nicaragua, and can't help but think that
the proposed canal would dramatically alter the country (currently one of the
safest third-world countries in the world and certainly on a slow upswing into
what many people picture as a second Costa Rica [dependent on politics of
course]). In particular, I can only assume it would destroy Ometepe in its
current form.

